# Clear silicone



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

The carpenters applied clear silicone to the granite window sill and the wall still needs the final or both coats of paint in some areas (You have to love the commercial schedules....). the silicone is unpaintable but needs a coating to hide the "gap" they sealed.

What primer would you use on the silicone?

I remember using XIM in a spray can, and I think it worked okay but was several years ago.

What would you do?

Thanks.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

OraarO said:


> The carpenters applied clear silicone to the granite window sill and the wall still needs the final or both coats of paint in some areas (You have to love the commercial schedules....). the silicone is unpaintable but needs a coating to hide the "gap" they sealed.
> 
> What primer would you use on the silicone?
> 
> ...


Sound like another example of trades not coming to together as a team. They (the carpenters) F'ed-up.

Would it be easier to rip the silicone and re-caulk with the right stuff?


----------



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

No, the silicone is the right stuff, per architects guidelines. Plus, complete removal would be difficult and likely damage the walls, creating more work and delay.


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

Go over the silicon with clear Lexel it will bond to the existing silicone and is paintable.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

You might try a over lay of a different caulk like silicone ll that is paint able. No who screw up was the architects for specking something that wasn't paint able. If you do a lot of there work you might try educating them.


----------



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

upnorthmn said:


> Go over the silicon with clear Lexel it will bond to the existing silicone and is paintable.


Where is this product found? I've never heard of it.
Is it like a caulk? Comes in a tube, etc?

Because of the way the silicone is applied, (ie. - smeared on the wall more than it needs to be) I would like to brush or spray something over the entire area, rather than smear more thick product higher up to cover.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

silicon caulk is usually easy to cut with a utility knife. Remove extra mess and recaulk with latex acrylic, let dry and do your finish paint. you shouldn't have to remove it all, just the excess/


----------



## Ca_Rick (Dec 3, 2009)

You could try shellac.
*http://www.google.com/products?q=sh...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CCgQrQQwAg*


----------



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the responses.

I used the XIM primer, and it worked perfectly.
Just taped the adjacent areas I didn't want to get paint on, and sprayed the silicone, then brushed on a coat of the wall paint. Ended up with a nice, even edge, and the restaurant still has the "right" silicone applied where they need it.
:thumbup:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Silicone should require a written test to buy. Part of the test should read- It isn't paintable. Do you get that???

Pet peeve...


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Wow*

...a thread where I completely agree with absolutely everything posted

I've had success with shellac in this exact scenario (and that has been my go-to), but wouldn't mind recommending both XIM or Excel (both of with which I've had great success in other similar projects)
Good to know XIM/Excel has worked in this type of project
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Silicone should require a written test to buy. Part of the test should read- It isn't paintable. Do you get that???
> 
> Pet peeve...



Ayup...my favorite Paint Store has only 3 tiny squeeze tubes of silicone...and when someone asks for silicone, the prospective buyer gets the "20 Questions" before they sell it to them!


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

Man I hate silicone! XIM will stick to anything. If you ever need a clear caulk Lexel Clear works great, but Siroflex Clear is less expensive. Both would work great. Man I hate silicone!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you want to piss a painter off use silicone.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

silicone is a @#$%^ I remember when I didnt know and would try to paint it and it all beaded up argh! I faced this challenge earlier this year it was easier for me to just give it a little painters caulk then prime or thats what i thought??


----------

